# Small Office Firewall



## tosmer (Oct 1, 2008)

We are a small family run business of 20 employees,

We wished to go in for a small, cost effective firewall Hardware, 
main reason to restrict open access to the internet for employees
& to be able automatically switch between two broadband connections (if one goes down or becomes slow)

Our current set up 
20+pc are connected via a switch, which is connected to an ADSL router, 
All PC have a manual IP setup & connects to the router
The router is setup to connect to the ISP IP

Request assistance


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A Firewall is more to keep the bad guys out rather than limiting the good guys (your employees). Restricting employee use is usually done via a group policy.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Best way though is through a proxy server that filters outbound/inbound traffic in addition to the firewall. This allows you reports on usage etc.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

In addition, please check out the Sonicwall TZ Series.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Another vote for Sonicwall. That's sometimes what I install in small office environments and they do very well.


----------

